# Skinny or Wide



## Afmartin (Feb 22, 2013)

Alright, I'm about to put a 2 inch Highlifter lift on my 2012 Rancher. Just wanted to get some thoughts on tires. I'm currently running a skinny/wide combo with Mudlites up front and 589's in the back. Should I go all wide with this lift or keep skinnys up front? Just curious how all wide performs...never ran all wide. Thoughts?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Skinnies vs Wides "The Showdown" - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

